# Snow stacking and snow removal - michigan



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We have several loaders, lowboys, dump trailers and trucks.

If anyone in Michigan needs snow stacking or removal we can offer very competitive prices and are always available.

Company name and number are in my signature.

Thanks


----------

